# 40% OFF for INKBIRD NEW Vacuum Sealer Machine & Vacuum Containers Combo!!——$47.99



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 14, 2022)

Hi friend.*Our new vacuum combo comes with 3-pc set vacuum food storage containers, which can be used to vacuum seal food and is very convenient for kitchen storage.Additional free sealer bag and bag roll.  *

40% discount------>30% amazon page coupon +*10% code:KP2GCFPA*
*Deal Price:$47.99* VS Original Price:$79.99

_Just $47.99 you will get vacuum kits:
*Vacuum Sealer Machine*1
 Vacuum Food Containers *6(inclouding lids)
 Sealer Bag*5*_
*Bag Roll*1*

_*The most popular vacuum food storage containers on the market. Support 2 Ways to Vacuumed press with hands or machine vacuum method.This is a rare biggest discount on vacuum combo, please don't miss it*, the deal will end soon！！Come take one home！！Perfect for kitchen storage！！_

Vacuum Sealer Machine With Starter Set & Vacuum Sealed Food Storage Containers 3-pc Set (1.3Cup & 3.4Cup & 5.1Cup), INKBIRD Vacuum-Capable Plastic Container with Lids (6 Pieces Total) , Large and Small, Freezer & Dishwasher Safe, Blue, Sealer Bag*5 and Bag Roll*1​


----------

